# Linguine with Three Cheese - TNT



## Michelemarie (Sep 21, 2006)

This is one of my sister's all-time favorites. Enjoy! I make it for her when she needs a fix:
** 
*Linguine with Three Cheeses*
1 lb. Spinach linguine
¼ cup (1/2 stick) butter or margarine
½ light cream
1 cup grated swiss cheese
1 cup grated sharp cheddar cheese
¼ cup grated parmesan cheese
½ teaspoon salt, dash pepper
2 tablespoons chopped parsley
 
Cook linguine according to package directions.
Meanwhile heat butter and cream in medium saucepan until butter is melted.
Add swiss cheese, cheddar cheese, 2 tablespoons parmesan cheese, salt and pepper.
Cook over low heat, stirring constantly until blended and fairly smooth.
Drain linguine well and toss with cheese sauce until well coated.
Top with remaining parmesan cheese and parsley.


----------



## mudbug (Sep 21, 2006)

sounds like pure comfort food to me, MM.  thanks for a great idea.


----------



## Michelemarie (Sep 21, 2006)

Definately wear your buffet pants for this dish - it is so rich but very good - hard to stop when you should!


----------



## mudbug (Sep 21, 2006)

who's saying I should????


----------



## Michelemarie (Sep 21, 2006)

I like the way you think girlfriend - I think we could get in alot of trouble together !


----------



## mudbug (Sep 21, 2006)

Yes, we could.  Thought of you when at the last minute today I had to cut the crap out of a page-limited proposal in about an hour.  Talk aboutcher slicing and dicing...........


----------



## kadesma (Sep 21, 2006)

_Michele,_
_perfect for us my kids are going to love this one.  Thanks _

_kadesma_


----------



## Robo410 (Sep 21, 2006)

looks great, and I'll bet adaptable to many different cheeses.  thanks


----------



## Constance (Sep 21, 2006)

This is definately one I'm going to try! Thanks a lot!


----------



## Shunka (Sep 21, 2006)

Yummy!!!


----------



## jkath (Sep 21, 2006)

mudbug said:
			
		

> sounds like pure comfort food to me, MM.  thanks for a great idea.



That's exactly what I was going to say!


----------



## Michelemarie (Sep 21, 2006)

mudbug said:
			
		

> Yes, we could. Thought of you when at the last minute today I had to cut the crap out of a page-limited proposal in about an hour. Talk aboutcher slicing and dicing...........


 
Oh mudbug, I remember those days - you deserve this for dinner tonight - with a bottle (notice how I did not say a glass) of wine!

Robo410, let me know if you try this with different cheeses - would love to hear how it turns out!


----------



## mish (Sep 21, 2006)

Did someone say CHEESE (x 3), lol.  It's calling my name.  Thank you, MM.


----------

